# GLITZY, glamorous, purple PARTY EYES!



## uh_oh_disco (May 18, 2008)

*Damn it, PARTY eyes!

It's rare that I'll put on the glitz, but sometime, you just can't help it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Mainly focusing on eyes, because I don't have face makeup down _quite_ yet! So I'll give a brief over view on face makeup...

YOU WILL NEED
Items in bold are what I used, items in itallics are what you could use instead.
*UDPP* _or a base of your choice._
*Victoria Jackson "Champagne" cream eyeshadow* _or a flesh coloured cream base.
_*MAC "Violet" pigment *_or a bright violet eyeshadow.
_*MAC "Helium" pigment*_ or a glitzy pale pink eyeshadow.
_*MAC"Vanilla" pigment*_ or a shimmery, golden toned vanilla shade.
_*MAC "Entremauve" pigment*_ or any dark plum purple eyeshadow.
_*MAD Minerals "Camisole" eyeshadow*_ or a pearly, pale pink eyeshadow.
_*Fyrinnae "Finnegan's Wake" eyeshadow *_or any other creamy vanilla shade.
_*Fyrinnae "Lights of Quebec City" glitter*_ or any sheer shimmery silver glitter or eyehsadow.
_*Urban Decay "Lust" eyeliner*_ or a purple creamy eyeliner.
_*Urban Decay "Zero" pencil eyeliner*_ or any other creamy, black pencil eyeliner.
_*Urban Decay "Zero" eyeshadow*_ or a shimmery black eyeshadow.
_*Prestige black liquid eyeliner*_ or any other black liquid eyeliner.
_*Bourjois "Volume Glam" mascara*_ or any other volumising black mascara.
_*Avon crystal glitter eyeliner*_ or any multicoloured glitter eyeliner.
_*Barry M silver cosmetic body glitter*_ or any silver cosmetic glitter.

_Method1) Prep your eyes and apply your cream base. If you never ususally use cream bases, TRY IT OUT! They amplify the intensity of eyeshadows and pigments 10x. I only wear certain pigments over cream bases, otherwise the colour payoff is basically poor in comparison.





2) Apply a mixture of "Helium" and "Camisole" to the inner eyelid to the center of the lid.





3) Scribble your purple pencil eyeliner (UD "Lust") over the rest of the eyelid and up a little. Don't worry if it's a patchy mess, it's just there to act as yet another base to make the next eyeshadow we'll apply really POP!





4) Now take your "Violet" pigment or bright purple eyeshadow and apply it over the purple eyeliner, blending into the pink, taking it purple our from your lid, like this...





4) Now apply a mixture of "Finnegan's Wake" and "Vanilla" pigment to the browbone, overlapping where your current eyeshadows end and blend into a smooth, fluid finish.





5) Now I'm going to be fussy! I mixed "Violet" and "Entremauve" together to get a darekr version of the orignal Violet pigment, however, any dark purple would look pretty. I then applied it to the crease and very outer edge of my eyelid and blended lightly...The dots show placement.





6) Take a baby wipe/ cotton wooland cleanser/ tissue/ fan brush or whatever you like and clean up the fall out from the eyeshadows. Remember the sides of your nose too!





7) Now apply your black liquid eyeliner with a flick.





8) Prep your lower lashline with some more primer AND your multi coloured glitter eyeliner and apply your sheer glitter silver shade over the top with a small angle brush or firm, slim concealing brush.





9) Apply your foundation, I'm using *Revlon ColourStay* over a base of MAD* Minerals foundation primer* with a clean sponge sort of appliator and brush for any more preside bits.





10) And now conceal any patchy, dodgy bits! Stick concealer for everywhere BUT your under eye area, which is more delicate and can be damaged by stick concealer - opt for liquid. I'm using *Rimmel stick concealer* and *17 liquid concealer*.





11) Contour your cheeks by sucking in your cheeks, pouting, and apply a either a powder a shade or two darker than your skintone OR blush a shade or two darker that the one which will be on the apples of your cheeks in the hollows which it forms. Then add colour by smiling and apply blush to the apples of your cheeks and up to the temples. Dark red dots = contour shade, red dots = blush shade.





12) Apply your finishing powder and blend out your blush to look less harsh, apply a highlight shade to your temples, cheekbones, centre of your nose and a bit on the chin too. 

13) Fill in your eyebrows and set with clear mascara...





14) Fill in your waterline with your black pencil eyeliner and set it with shimmery black eyeshadow (UD "Zero").





15) Add an inner flick to your eyeliner is you so desire, as such...





16) Dip your multi coloured glitter eyeliner in your silver cosmetic glitter (Barry M) and line your outer lower lashline with it. Dab your primer (udpp) around your eyeliner flick and dab the glitter over it lightly.





17) Curl your eyelashes and apply your mascara!





18) Lastly, finsih with a pinky nude lipcolour, I'm using "Blankety"with Natural Collection "Almond" lipliner.





FINISHED! Take photos, feel glam and dance around!




















:]


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (May 18, 2008)

*Re: GLITZY, glamorous, purple PART EYES!*

great tutoriall!! i love the glitter trick im definately gonna try that


----------



## silgava (May 18, 2008)

*Re: GLITZY, glamorous, purple PART EYES!*

your eyeliner looks awesome. I also use prestige eyeliner but mine never looks like your, you must be really good at it, I suck big time


----------



## MACATTAK (May 18, 2008)

*Re: GLITZY, glamorous, purple PART EYES!*

Very pretty tutorial!


----------



## russia1000 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: GLITZY, glamorous, purple PART EYES!*

This look is beautiful.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 19, 2008)

*Re: GLITZY, glamorous, purple PART EYES!*

Bling Bling


----------



## ty_inspires (May 19, 2008)

*Re: GLITZY, glamorous, purple PART EYES!*

I love the way you line your eyes!


----------



## ilovegreen (May 19, 2008)

*Re: GLITZY, glamorous, purple PART EYES!*

great tut


----------



## tigerli17 (May 19, 2008)

Love it! So pretty! Must try!


----------



## PMBG83 (May 21, 2008)

Aww you have the cutest looks, and most interesting backgrounds.


----------



## nightflight (May 22, 2008)

Great job, I will try it.


----------



## SoSoAmazin (May 22, 2008)

soo pretty.. love ur eyeliner!


----------



## cuiran (May 31, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 18, 2008)

I can't wait to see more! Beautiful!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 18, 2008)

thats so pretty! i love it


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 19, 2008)

very nice.. i love glitter


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jun 20, 2008)

loooooove glitter
gr8 tut


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 26, 2008)

this is hot


----------



## aimerbijoux (Jul 13, 2008)

hot look, will try this - thanks!


----------



## pixie2088 (Oct 21, 2012)

love the glitter


----------

